# Miami, FL-FREE TO GOOD HOME-Saved from Breeding



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is just a crosspost. I have no other information.

If anyone can help with her please contact Donna at [email protected] aol.com, Kathy at [email protected] aol.com or phone Donna 786-8373431 or Kathy 305-401-4693.










Hi everyone,
Another heartbreaking discovery from trolling craigslist. If you can help or forward please, this is a craigslist posting from a woman that evidently took this female GS from a breeding situation. She lives in an apt and cannot keep her. She is begging for someone to help. If anyone can help with her please contact Donna at [email protected] aol.com, Kathy at [email protected] aol.com or phone Donna 786-8373431 or Kathy 305-401-4693.
Thanks,
Kathy


-----Inline Message Follows-----

From: [email protected]
Subject: Fwd: Free Loving Female Geman Shepard (miami)




-----Original Message-----
From: J V <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tue, 11 Nov 2008 4:06 pm
Subject: Re: Free Loving Female Geman Shepard (miami)


Hi Donna, they gave her away because they did not want her anymore, they have acquired two akitas for breeding, at a certain point they had 12 dogs in the house, as expected. They want to make money off the akitas, so jackie is out the door. what can you say, that's humanity for you. They told that they had tried to breed her before, but no she does not become pregnant. So maybe she is fixed or sterile.


On Tue, Nov 11, 2008 at 3:12 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi...She certainly is a beauty. Is she fixed and is this a recent picture? I have emailed my dear friend whom also does volunteering at animal shelters. We are sending out an email to people that we know to cross post about Jackie. Please do not give her away for free. People that get things for free don't put a value on it. I will put Jackie as a priority try to get her a home. My number is 786-236-5598 or you can email me. How did you get her? And why was she given up? 
Thanks
Donna


-----Original Message-----
From: J V <[email protected]>
To: Donna Arce <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 11:32 am
Subject: Re: Free Loving Female Geman Shepard (miami)


Hi Donna, I have only had jackie for a month, her demeaner with people in general is very loving and kind to a fault. I have had my grandaughter (4) years old, over and jackie was normal, not jealous or anything like that. However what I was told by the previous owners is that Jackie is territorial / loner. she like male dogs, but not females? then again she was in heat and competing with the other female for the boy. And the other female was aggressive towards jackie - everything over the male dog. As to cats, these people do not like cats so I do not know, I know jackie barks at them, but then again all the dogs on block do so too. So I do not what to say. She is house broken, she will let you know she wants to go outside, she is not young. If I would own my own home and have a big yard, I would keep her, as she is really smart, loving and very obedient, makes a wonderful companion. Again, I live alone and do not have any other pets but her.


On Mon, Nov 10, 2008 at 10:34 AM, Donna Arce <[email protected]> wrote:

** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html

Hi...Would you be able to send me a picture and a small bio on the dog. Like good with dogs or cats. How old, spay or neutered and any kind of aggression. I volunteer at 2 shelters and I can try to help get this dog into a foster home until we can get the right forever home.

Thanks
Donna


----------

